

Tell HN: HNSearch still not updating - ColinWright

As of now, a search for &quot;Google&quot; sorted by date returns a result that&#x27;s 6 hours old, similarly &quot;github&quot;, &quot;NSA&quot;, and others.  It would appear that HNSearch is not updating.  Possibly it&#x27;s been affected by the CloudFlare&#x2F;DDoS&#x2F;Timeout issues, but it may be something else.<p>It happened yesterday too - can someone let us know what&#x27;s happening?
======
andres
Here's another way to check on the status of the HNSearch crawler:

[http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?limit...](http://api.thriftdb.com/api.hnsearch.com/items/_search?limit=0&start=0&filter%5Bqueries%5D%5B%5D=create_ts:%5BNOW-1HOURS%20TO%20NOW%5D&pretty_print=true)

